# Aligator or flaking paint



## 4x15mph (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been asked to provide a quote for painting a customer's bathrooms.

There is a skylight in the bathroom and the paint on the drywall is flaking. It appears that when I scrape the parts that are flaking that I am getting down to the cardboard face of the drywall. Apparently this is not green board or anything special.

What would be your recommendation to repair this? I am concerned that if I just scrape what is peeling now and then there will be other sections that begin to peel later. Should I recommend that the homeowner have the sheetrock pulled out and replaced? I hope not but I don't want to just paint this without the proper prep, otherwise they will be calling me back very shortly.

They also have similar alligator or flaking paint in the other hall bathroom. Any recommendations for this?

Attached are pictures of the skylight problem as well as the other bathroom. 

Thank you!


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

4x15mph said:


> I have been asked to provide a quote for painting a customer's bathrooms.
> 
> There is a skylight in the bathroom and the paint on the drywall is flaking. It appears that when I scrape the parts that are flaking that I am getting down to the cardboard face of the drywall. Apparently this is not green board or anything special.
> 
> ...


Use gardz to seal it up, patch, sand, prime and paint.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

There is moisture problems.

Most likely condensation on the walls. There isn't proper ventilation, that's my guess. I doubt the sky window is sealed correctly. 

It will continue this way until the moisture problem is corrected.


----------



## 4x15mph (Aug 21, 2011)

What order do I do this ----

Gardz, then spackle, then sand, then prime, then paint????

Also, is gardz different than Kilz oil-based? 

Thank you


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm done.


----------



## 4x15mph (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm done.... that's it? No song or anything? 

Hopefully someone else can help here

Yes - there definitely is moisture in the bathroom and I plan to have the customer install a larger ventilation fan and or a second fan. The real question though is how do I repair this mess


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

4x15mph said:


> I'm done.... that's it? No song or anything?
> 
> Hopefully someone else can help here
> 
> ...


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

IF you don't know how to repair that simple bathroom, call a pro and have them do it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Scrap, prime, patch, prime, paint


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Very much a moisture problem. Could even be a leak. Stab a moisture meter in the drywall. Let that be your guide. If no leak then H.O. needs to run the bath fan longer during/after showers.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Check the attic and make sure the fan is venting out of the home and not into the attic.

Follow the above procedures


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The skylight flashing has failed, tell your client to hire a roofer to fix it or its gonna happen again.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Yes this is moisture related and here is why IMO. Warm moist air us attracted to cooler air. When it comes in contact with a cooler surface such as the skylight or ceiling it turns from a vapor into a liquid. Most interior paints, especially medium grade latex paints, contain hydrophillic pigments in the binder. These pigments when exposed to constant moisture expand and compromise adhesion by dissolving the binders. These photos look like a paint that was applied to a cold surface, it froze shortly after application, or it was exposed to constant water in the form of immersion. Hot air rises and that's where the majority of the failure is. All the fixes are good here, however I would stick with a system that has a hydrophobic resin such as Guardz and Aura Bath & Spa. Hydrophobic resins do not absorb moisture but push it away in any form. More ventilation is needed to minimize any condensation that occurs when it's cold outside and warm inside.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I enjoy your posts man.


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

4x15mph said:


> What order do I do this ----
> 
> Gardz, then spackle, then sand, then prime, then paint????
> 
> ...


Yes, it IS that order. Gardz is latex, and strictly a sealer, not a primer. And a damn good sealer at that. It's your best bet. 

Apparently, no one else wants to help you, but they post anyway, stating just that. Not all painters are this ignorant. I apologize for them.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Scrap, prime, patch, prime, paint


Or simply SPPPP


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Or simply SPPPP


That's going in the manual tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## painter77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats not a guess,,,thats a fact. Get on the roof and check the skylight. Your missing the basic problem before you fix the paint.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Scrap:blink:, prime, patch, prime, paint


 

Just do the first, scrap,:laughing: and you are done, move on.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

After repairing the drywall apply a good exterior paint to the bad areas. I have found that if you treat areas like this as if it were exterior work it last longer.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> After repairing the drywall apply a good exterior paint to the bad areas. I have found that if you treat areas like this as if it were exterior work it last longer.


You mean you do the whole bathroom with ext paint or only the skylights/ problem areas. 

I can see how this would help if the issue was surface moisture from the house (nevermind the gas off) but I don't think it would matter if the skylights are letting moisture in as it still enters through the back and sides of the rock


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Close this thread?

Lets have a poll.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Gibberish45 said:


> You mean you do the whole bathroom with ext paint or only the skylights/ problem areas.
> 
> I can see how this would help if the issue was surface moisture from the house (nevermind the gas off) but I don't think it would matter if the skylights are letting moisture in as it still enters through the back and sides of the rock


A lot of times wall areas around skylights are cold in the winter time so the steam condenses on the walls and stays wet for a long time. Interior paint does not hold up to water sitting on it for a long time without cracking up. Just a thought.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

hmmm...I could have sworn I made a post in this thread.

but now it seems to be gone.

How am I supposed to be helpful and informative if my stuff gets deleted?

*cough*


----------

